# Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hier:
http://www.fischerpruefung-online.bayern.de/fprApp/Uebungspruefung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml
können all die geprüften Angler mal für sich selber testen, was sie alles noch wissen.

Es werden keinerlei Daten gespeichert ...


Viel Spass dabei ;-)))


Ihr könnt ja hier dann mal eeehrlich!!! zugeben, wie gut ihr wart ;-))


----------



## mlkzander (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

46/60

obwohl das mit der prüfung in nds von vor 30 jahren nicht viel gemeinsam hat.........


----------



## jens_z (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Bestanden!!!

Und das als ungeprüfter Nichtbayer... :q


----------



## weserwaller (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Alle Fehler waren bei Fragen speziell zum bayrischen Fischreigesetz, nicht übel nach 18 Jahren |uhoh:


----------



## prinz1 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

49 / 60 !!
also als so was von nichtbayer das zu bestehen, ist doch ganz passabel, oder?
btw auch eine fischereischeinprüfung brauchte ich nie machen!!
bei mir ging das noch über umschreibung dav-schein in Fischereischein.
ja die rechtlichen fragen sind teilweise der größte müll.
auch einige andere fragen sind mir sauer aufgestoßen.
aber unsere brandenburgische prüfung ist genau so ein schwachfug!
praxisferner mist, einfach nur büffeln, und nach der prüfung schnell vergessen! *grins*

der prinz


----------



## Stichling78 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

:vik:GESCHAFFT 

11 Fehler.
Aber Einige Fragen konnte ich nur Tippen. In Hessen kommen die nicht  vor. (z.B. Schonzeit Huchen)

Petri


----------



## kingmax (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

bestanden 59/60


----------



## Alex1860 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

55/60 bestanden  hoffentlich haut das im märz auch so hin^^


----------



## Lohmi1903 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

4 fehler und das ob wohl ich viel geraten habe


----------



## Knispel (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

57 von 60 richtig und das als ungeprüfter Angler ( Bremer Übergangsregelung )


----------



## I C Wiener (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Sogar meine Freundin hat den Test geschafft - und die interessiert sich so gar nicht fürs Angeln, bzw kriegt nur das mit was ich so vor mich hin fasele. 

Ist auch keine Kunst wenn die Fragen so hohl gestellt sind, dass einen die richtige Antwort förmlich anspringt.

|uhoh:


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

5 falsch - aber ich will auch in Bayern kein Teich pachten und brauch diese speziellen Rechtsfragen theoretisch auch nicht wissen.......


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

54/60


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Ich hatte 53/60 und das als (noch) Nichtlangbayer


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

ich bin ungeprüfter nrw-angler (übernahmeregelung)
und enttäuscht und hab jetzt einen sauhass auf die bigotten prüfungsbefürworter.
bayern-spezifische fragen 0 fehler, als nrwler.
der rest sowieso.
welcher fisch 'nen magen hat? keine ahnung.
die bayrische prüfung, und die halte ich stellvertretend für alle anderen für aussagekräftig.
abgefragt wird NICHT fischwissen, da wird ein gessler-hut gegrüßt, bück dich! - so ein quatsch:

jeder, der deutsche behördenmentalität verinnerlichen kann, der besteht diese prüfung fehlerlos.
ist mehr ein sozialer intelligenztest als 'fischerprüfung'.

also an all die P...nelken, die die sportfischerprüfung fordern, ihr seid erkannt: ihr seid pfründesicherer!.

und wenn ihr ehrlich wäret, ihr würdet in den fragenkatalog noch diese aufnehmen:
wie schreibt sich korrekt die anbissstelle:


hacken
harken
haken
grins, damit wären locker 30% der prüflinge eliminiert.


selten so etwas erbärmliches gesehen, wie die(se) sportfischerprüfung.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

55/60 Kenne das Mindesmaß eines Aitel in Bayern nicht, habe da noch nie geangelt, ein (Fischerei)Gewässer wollte ich auch noch nicht pachten.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Bestanden 51/60 

obwohl ich aus NRW komme!!!!

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Mumpiz.

siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Dezember 2012)

Durchgefallen!! Als Niedersachse auch nicht wirklich einfach! 42/60


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

*Übungsprüfung beenden
*


Name: Gast Fischerprüfung 
Tn.-Nr.: 0123456789 

 Sie haben 60 Fragen von 60 beantwortet. Wollen Sie die Prüfung wirklich beenden?









peinlich, typischer Streber, selbst die Fragen mit bayerischem Hintergrund richtig geraten
Gruß A.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bin ungeprüfter nrw-angler (übernahmeregelung)
> und enttäuscht und hab jetzt einen sauhass auf die bigotten prüfungsbefürworter.
> bayern-spezifische fragen 0 fehler, als nrwler.
> der rest sowieso.



Ähm, Jose, wenn ich mir deine angehängten screenshots da unten so ansehe: die Häkchen bedeuten nicht, daß du fehlerlos bestanden hast, heißt lediglich, alle Fragen beantwortet, zur Auswertung auf Prüfung beenden klicken

Bestanden habe ich auch, aber bei Fischkunde und bayernspezifisceh Rechtsfragen doch paar Fehler gemacht.


----------



## redlem (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Puh, Danke für die Prüfung, das hat ja mal nach langer Zeit wieder Spaß gemacht und die Fragen waren z.T. doch auch ganz interessant...

#h


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mumpiz.
> 
> siehe meine Signatur.



Stimmt schon.


----------



## Brot (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Der Fragenpool der Übungsprüfung ist auch lächerlich klein, nach spätestens 3 Prüfungen hat man wieder die gleichen Fragen, die "schweren" Fragen sind da garnicht drin (weiß ich weil ich die Übungsprüfung vor ein paar Monaten regelrecht Vergewaltigt habe  )

Grüße


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Bei mir stürtzt der Server die ganze Zeit ab D


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ähm, Jose, wenn ich mir deine angehängten screenshots da unten so ansehe: die Häkchen bedeuten nicht, daß du fehlerlos bestanden hast, heißt lediglich, alle Fragen beantwortet, zur Auswertung auf Prüfung beenden klicken
> 
> Bestanden habe ich auch, aber bei Fischkunde und bayernspezifisceh Rechtsfragen doch paar Fehler gemacht.




oops, hast recht, hätte noch den "prüfung beenden"-button drücken sollen.
also weiß ich zugebenermaßen nicht, ob durchgefallen oder bestanden.
ABER: wenn mensch 60 fragen bentwortet von 60, also ans ende des test kommt und dann KEIN ergebnis angezeigt bekommt, was ist das denn für ein test?
wie oft darf mensch in richtiger prüfung neu einreichen/zurück gehen?
hab ich nicht verstanden, ist klar, mag man mir als programmierer verzeihen - aber so ein luschi-test bewegt sich für mich auf hacken/harken/haken-niveau.


----------



## Brot (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

@Jose

Das ist ja nur eine Kontrolle für dich, dass du siehst ob du alle Fragen beantwortet hast, denn manche Menschen (mich eingeschlossen) beantworten Fragen bei denen man sich nicht sicher ist lieber erst später.

p.S. die richtige Onlineprüfung schaut in echt genauso aus wie diese Übungsprüfung.


----------



## Carp-MV (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Da mache ich lieber gar nicht mit. Nacher bestehe ich diesen Test nicht und alle sagen ja siehste hättest mal die Prüfung gemacht...^^:vik:


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

habe ich verstanden, dank sten. ändert an meiner einschätzung aber nichts, weder an der qualität der prufung noch an der der programmierung.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

47/60 ...


----------



## zanderzone (13. Dezember 2012)

Stark José! Aber dann trotzdem noch mal nachlegen! Fazit: du hast es einfach verbockt!!


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Nabend ,

Die Seite ist bei 3 Versuchen drei mal abgekackt.
würde aber wetten das ich durchfallen würde ........


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

ich 47/60 als nordländer.......


----------



## olaf70 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Seite ist bei 3 Versuchen drei mal abgekackt.



Bei mir auch, jetzt hab ich keinen Bock mehr!

Ist vielleicht auch besser so...


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

H00ray - bestanden.
Aber eher knapp würde ich tippen  48 richtig oder so... 
Wer Gewässerscheine wann ausgeben darf ... wen interessiert das? Welche Schnurfassung für Hecht? Alle würden passen ... Welche Schnurstärke zu welcher Hakengröße? Alle würden passen ... 
Naja, die Überflüssigkeit der Prüfung haben wir ja schon früher attestiert.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch besser so...


dem schließ ich mich doch glatt an|rolleyes


----------



## JuergenS (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

52/60 und jetzt muss ich erst mal googeln was Froschbiss ist #c


----------



## hugo haschisch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



JuergenS schrieb:


> 52/60 und* jetzt muss ich erst mal googeln was Froschbiss ist* #c



hatte ich schon......aber c/r.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



JuergenS schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich erst mal googeln was Froschbiss ist #c



Klingt nach 'ner seltenen Geschlechtskrankheit...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Wer aus Sachsen kommt kann auch denn hier machen.

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/offenepruefung/Pruefung.aspx


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Stark José! Aber dann trotzdem noch mal nachlegen! Fazit: du hast es einfach verbockt!!



stimmt, was das verbockt angeht.
finde aber, "bayern nicht zu verstehen" ist so ehrenrührig auch nicht.
hab mich jetzt noch 3x der prüfungstortur unterworfen, jeweils bis zum 'server-time-out'

die fragen, die ich gesehen habe, waren z.t. wirklich fisch-sensitiv - überwiegend aber nach "wie-verhält-sich-ein-guter-angler?" zu lösen.

alles andere als überzeugend. 
aber prüfung muss sein...


bleibe ungeprüfter vereinsfreier rheinangler.
wo es und wie es wirklich abgeht, das kann man hier sehen. angeln in (luftiger) freiheit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg8Tp6RxI_Q

(rod-pod-freie-zone)


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

9 Fehler. Aber die RLP Prüfung finde ich anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Was interessiert mich, welcher Fisch eine besonders große, fetthaltige Leber hat?

*Mich interessiert nicht mal meine eigene*!

52/60  Diesen ganzen Pachtkram überlass ich nem Anwalt.... ach nee- wozu? Da will ich eh nicht hin!:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Nach 11,5 Stunden Arbeit ..... |rolleyes

49/60  |peinlich

Na ja. Immerhin bestanden. |rolleyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## wilhelm (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Bestanden obwohl Rheinländer 

Name:Gast Fischerprüfung
Tn.-Nr.:0123456789
Hier sehen Sie Ihr Prüfungsergebnis. Für den Erhalt des Fischereischeins ist die richtige Beantwortung von mindestens sechs Fragen jeder Hauptkategorie sowie insgesamt mindestens 45 Fragen notwendig.
Sie haben 48/60 richtige Antworten erzielt. 
Ihr Ergebnis:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Durchgefallen:vik:
43/60 

Hab nach 12 Jahren Abstinenz mit nichts anderem gerechnet, ist mir aber auch zimlich Wurscht denn ich hab den Schein


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

47/60 Und die Prüfung war '88.
Und da sag mal einer, der Niedersachse könne keine bayerische Prüfung ablegen.:q


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

52/60 Und das 14 Jahre nach der Prüfung im Land Brandenburg....
Manche Fragen waren für mich böhmische Dörfer!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Hab 45 von 60 und damit bestanden. Hab die Online Version vor 6-7 Jahren zuletzt gemacht. Damals lief es besser.

Vielleicht wäre hier für die verbände die richtige Maßnahme, Nachschulungen für Fischereischeinbesitzer einzuführen...


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Hab eben mal die "sächsische Prüfung" gemacht. Ist ja durchaus interessant mal über den Tellerrand zu blicken. Ganz ohne ist die auch nicht, wenngleich die spezielle Fischkunde in Bayern deutlich "intensiver" abgefragt wird. 

Hatte 3 Fehler. 2x Schonmaß, nämlich von Döbel und Rotfeder. 

Und der Dritte, war etwas, was ich weder gewusst, noch vermutet hatte:
In Sachsen gibt es offensichtlich keine "Angelhelferregelung"...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> bleibe ungeprüfter vereinsfreier rheinangler.
> wo es und wie es wirklich abgeht, das kann man hier sehen. angeln in (luftiger) freiheit:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg8Tp6RxI_Q
> 
> (rod-pod-freie-zone)



Bist du etwa einer von der Lilamützenfraktion|bigeyes

Die Spundwandkescherlösung ist auch allerschönstens. Kapitale Streifenbrasse, oder was ist das?

Manchmal muß man sich seine Fische wirklich erarbeiten, und wer ist eigentlich dieser Reinhold Messner, kann der überhaupt Angeln?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-winds-reach-remote-spots-fished-before.html

#h


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

sten, lilamütze nicht verstehen. bitte...

meine war/ist schwarz: mein bester wolfsbarsch 4kg war exakt dort. auch mit korb.

fisch ist sich sargo, Diplodus sargus oder so, streifenbrasse kommt gut


----------



## Bungo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

56/60 als Nicht Bayer.
Ich glaub ich darf meine Ämter behalten 

Was micht sehr stutzig macht ist folgende Antwort:

Frage 60                         *Was ist Inhalt und Gegenstand des Fischereirechts? 
*

es gibt die Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen und Krebse  sowie Fluss-, Teich- und Perlmuscheln zu hegen, zu fangen und sich  anzueignen.

Ich darf also als Inhaber des Fischereirechts legal Flussperlmuscheln entnehmen?!
Eine besonders geschützte Art laut FFH Richtline, streng geschützt laut Bundesnatuschschutzgesetz?

Das kann doch nicht stimmen!


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Als uralter, zahn- und haarloser *Sauerländer*
bestanden mit ach und krach .

49/60

|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> sten, lilamütze nicht verstehen. bitte...
> 
> meine war/ist schwarz: mein bester wolfsbarsch 4kg war exakt dort. auch mit korb.
> 
> fisch ist sich sargo, Diplodus sargus oder so, streifenbrasse kommt gut



Ich meinte, ob du einer von den zwei Anglern da bist, die haben ja nu beide lila Mützen auf. Sargo ist wohl die Geißbrasse, dann ist das ja wirklich ein kapitales Exemplar.#h


----------



## Stralsund (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

55/60 und das als Nichtbayer  ... die berichtigten Fehler:
*
1. Pflugscharbein gehört zur Forelle**
2. krankheitsverdächtige Fische müssen zum Fischgesundheitsdienst
3. Regelmäßiger Besatz zum Ausgleich des Befischungsdrucks ist NICHT mit dem Fischereigesetz vereinbar
4. Ein nicht überlebensfähiger geschonter/ untermaßiger Fisch darf zur Eigenverwertung zugeführt werden
5. Die Dreikantmuschel braucht keine Wirtsfische

3. und 4. kommen mir etwas komisch vor
*


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg8Tp6RxI_Q
#h[/QUOTE]
wenn die beiden nich nen ei am wandern haben, wer denn............
#d


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ob du einer von den zwei Anglern da bist...


nein, bin ich nicht. hab aber dort genauso und reichlich gefischt. doraden, sargos, robalos.
ist schon etwas kitzlig dort, an anderer stelle, näher am wasser ists aber noch heikler: da fällst du oder wirst von der welle gewischt. normaler hub sind da 7m, offener atlantik eben. brauch man mittlerweile eine lizenz - aber keine prüfung.
heute für mich kein platz mehr, die trittsicherheit ist mit den jahren geschwunden.


----------



## Finke20 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

:vik:

Für einen der nicht aus Bayern kommt, nicht schlecht.

ÜBUNGSPRÜFUNG
Name:Gast Fischerprüfung
Tn.-Nr.:0123456789
Hier sehen Sie Ihr Prüfungsergebnis. Für den Erhalt des Fischereischeins ist die richtige Beantwortung von mindestens sechs Fragen jeder Hauptkategorie sowie insgesamt mindestens 45 Fragen notwendig.

Sie haben 48/60 richtige Antworten erzielt. 
Ihr Ergebnis:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden.

Sowas gibt es für MeckPomm auch.

http://www.fs-pruefungstest.m-v.de/


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Bungo schrieb:


> 56/60 als Nicht Bayer.
> Ich glaub ich darf meine Ämter behalten
> 
> Was micht sehr stutzig macht ist folgende Antwort:
> ...



Nach dem Gesetz, in dem das Fischereirecht geregelt ist, ja. Aber da sie wo anders geschützt sind wiederum nicht.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

51/60 aber viel geraten oder nur vermutet....

Meine Lieblingsfrage:

Schnurstärke 0,30? ganz klar für Forelle und Döbel!


----------



## bounceya (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

12/60 




falsch


----------



## Tigersclaw (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Sie haben  57/60  			richtige Antworten erzielt.

und das obwohl ich kein bayer bin


----------



## CarlooSR (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Auch eine solide 51 hingelegt  aber ihr bayer habt teilweise schon komische fragen


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

52,geht ja noch,brauchte ja ne Prüfung nicht machen,die meisten gefragten
Fische kommen bei uns gar nicht vor,hat mir mal wieder gezeigt ,daß
die Prüfung sinnlos ist da ich mich eh bevor ich in einem anderen Bundesland
angeln will,mich über die örtlichen Bestimmungen kundig machen muß.
War aber trotzdem lehrreich ,weiß nun das ich einen verpesteten Krebs
mit Fungiziden behandeln muß und nicht mit Antibiotika


----------



## Tradnats (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Sie haben 60/60 richtige Antworten erzielt. 



Hätte ich jetzt nicht Gedacht, da ich bei einigen Fragen nur geraten habe.
Da hat sich das stille Lesen hier doch gelohnt. :q


----------



## olaft64 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

51/60, trotz mit 0 Fehlern bestandener BW Fischerprüfung vor 4 Wochen...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

50/60 und Fehler fast nur bei Bayern-spezifischen Fragen...denke mal ist ganz ok als nicht-bayer


----------



## elroberto (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Hatte zugegebnermaßen n bissl Angst, aber 52/60, das geht schon ... .
Lieblingsantwortmöglichkeit: 
Was geschieht mit lebensfähigen Fischen, die außerhalb eines Fischnotstandes unter dem Schonmaß oder während der Schonzeit gefangen werden? 

Antwort: Sofort töten und verfüttern!!!
Is klaaaaar ...

Petri Heil!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



> Sie haben  52/60  			richtige Antworten erzielt.
> Ihr  Ergebnis:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden.



Für die Uhrzeit und ohne Frühstück,ist das gut!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Hehe, ich hab grad mal meine Frau die Prüfung ablegen lassen.

Null Ahnung, aber knapp bestanden.

So ein gnadenloser Humbug.#d


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

editiert


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Ist eigentlich schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass diese "Prüfung" der Vorläufer der modernen Telefongewinnspiele im Fernsehen ist?

"Was braucht man, um Schnee vom Gehweg zu entfernen"?

A.) Schneeschaufel
B.) Salatbesteck

Dabei ist die Antwort so simpel, dass auch der größte Dämel sich getraut, 53 Cent für den Anruf zu riskieren.


Abzocke hoch drei. Reine Kohlescheffelei. Und 100.000ende machen mit. 

(Damit meine ich die Sportfischerprüfung)


----------



## Siever (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

YEAH!! Volle Punktzahl! Und ganz im Ernst! Ich habe bestimmt 10 Fragen oder mehr nur geraten. Wie beim PKW- Führerschein! Vielleicht habe ich das unterbewusst beim Lesen meiner Tageskarten bei den Bayernurlauben gelernt...


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

@Siever, das freut mich sehr, nämlich dass dir der gleiche schnitzer passiert ist wie mir: brav die 60 fragen gemacht und dann übersehen, dass die prüfung zur bewertung noch beendet werden muss.





ich sag ja, unübliche programmierung


----------



## Dakes87 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Guten Morgen,
Ähmmm Siever da steht das du 60 von 60 Fragen beantwortet hast. 
Nur mal so als Tip, Du musst dann auf Beenden drücken und dann kommt die Auflösung 
Ich habe die Prüfung auch gerade mal schnell bei nem Kaffee gemacht und mit 51/60 bestanden. Mensch einige Sachen wusste ich nicht mehr, aber hatte meine Prüfung auch vor knapp 12 Jahren in NDS. Und waren einige Fragen falsch die sich auf die AVBayFiG beziehen sehe ich gerade.
Lg Daniel

Edit: Jose war schneller


----------



## Siever (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

F***!!!#q Ich wusste doch, dass das nicht stimmen kann Ich mach das mal eben noch mal!


----------



## Kurbel (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

52 von 60
Alter DAVler ohne jegliche Prüfung.
Zur Sinnlosigkeit dieser Prüfung 
sage ich nichts mehr.Da haben etliche Vorredner mit ihren
Beiträgen den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Kurbel


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Habs auch mal gemacht - 50 von 60 richtig, ..


----------



## Siever (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

MIST#q
Aber trotzdem noch bestanden Und das als Preuße!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

@ siever:
Calvados??
:q:q:q


----------



## Siever (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Nach einem Schluck von deinem Calvados sollten sie mir alle Papiere vom Führerschein bis zum Fischereischein abnehmen! Und dir für das Besitzen eines bewusstseinsverändernden Mittels!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Weichei ;-)))


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

55/60 und natürlich bei den länderspezifischen Rechtsfragen so richtig abgekackt...aber was solls, als Brandenburger bestanden. Ich denk, in Bayern is die Prüfung SOOO schwer?


----------



## hobbiangler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Ich habs gerade gemacht und hab 53 Fragen richtig beantwortet. Ich hab die Fischerprüfung 1990 mit 0 Fehlern gemacht, seitdem hat sich eigentlich nicht viel geändert. Ich hab allerdings zwei mal geraten und zweimal in google nachgekuckt. Aber immerhin


----------



## mantikor (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

49/60 und da waren bezeichnungen und fragen dabei die in nrw gar nicht vorkommen !


----------



## Siever (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



mantikor schrieb:


> 49/60 und da waren bezeichnungen und fragen dabei die in nrw gar nicht vorkommen !


Du hast einen Punkt mehr als ich... . So sind die Westfalen... . 
Die Bayern schneiden in den ganzen Schulvergleichen nur gut ab, weil die Wörter erfinden, die kein anderer kennt! Die haben ja für fast jeden Fisch nen anderen Namen! Und "Bein" und "Fuß" können die auch nicht auseinander halten. Da können wir Westfalen gar nix zu!

Mia san Mia... . Nur eines können die da unten. Fußball spielen! Duck und wech...


----------



## spin-paule (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Ein guter Link - Danke, Thomas#6.
1983 habe ich mich zuletzt mit Schrätzer, Zingel und Streber auseinandergesetzt. Ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen, dass ich dennoch heute (knapp) bestehen würde:

"Sie haben 49/60 richtige Antworten erzielt.
Ihr Ergebnis:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden."


----------



## faceman (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

48/60 richtig beantwortet, wobei die meisten Fehler hatte ich bei den Fragen zum bayrischen Fischereigesetz, das mag man mir als Niedersachsen verzeihen. Prüfung ist auch schon fast 20 Jahre her, daher bin ich damit ganz gut zufrieden.


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



> Tn.-Nr.:              0123456789
> Hier sehen Sie  Ihr Prüfungsergebnis. Für den Erhalt des Fischereischeins ist die  richtige Beantwortung von mindestens sechs Fragen jeder Hauptkategorie  sowie insgesamt mindestens 45 Fragen notwendig.
> *Sie haben  38/60              richtige Antworten erzielt. *
> Ihr  Ergebnis:
> ...


So ich hab sie spontan doch mal gemacht und jetzt könnt ihr den ungeprüften und dummen Touri/Lullischein-Angler mal kräftig in der Luft zerreissen. Nicht bestanden, na was für ein Weltuntergang. Ich gehe wohl nie wieder Angeln....:m


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



> Looser


Jop, aber ein sympathischer Looser bitte schön....:q


----------



## zanderzone (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Habs noch mal versucht und nun bestanden! 46/60! Konnt ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen ;-) Is aber schon nicht so einfach, für jemanden, der nciht aus Bayern kommt.


----------



## Welpi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Mit 59/60 bestanden.... :m ... habe die Prüfung aber erst diesen März in Bayern gemacht, also sollte schon nochwas hängengeblieben sein. |rolleyes


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Solche Fragen wie dort hatten wir hier in SH nicht.Für mich Schleswig-Holsteiner ist der Test mehr oder weniger sinnlos.
Bayern halt|rolleyes.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Da beim 2. Mal neue Fragen kommen, habe ich es nochmal versucht: 

"Sie haben 54/60 richtige Antworten erzielt. 
Ihr Ergebnis:


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden"

Bin etwas erstaunt über diese Frage: 
Frage 59 
*Was hat mit einem untermassigen oder während der Schonzeit unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch, der nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, zu geschehen? *

Richtig war:
*er kann dem Eigenverbrauch zugeführt werden.*

In meinem Kopfkino läuft gerade folgendes ab:

Kontrolleur: Sie haben in Ihrer Tüte mehrere Bachforellen die nur ca. 24 cm groß sind.
Angler: Ja, habe mit Wurm und Made auf Aitel geangelt, die haben alle sehr tief geschluckt und waren nicht mehr lebensfähig.
Kontrolleur: Dann ist ja gut, weitermachen.

#q #q #q


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

55/60 Punkte, wobei ich ab und zu geraten habe. Außerdem sind die Fragen offensichtlich nicht bei jedem Teilnehmer gleich, möglicherweise hätte ich also zu einer anderen Zeit deutlich besser oder schlechter abgeschnitten.

Tendenziell sehe ich aber schon, dass ich ein exzellenter Angler sein muss (zumindest in Bayern).


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



> Frage 59
> *Was hat mit einem untermassigen oder während der Schonzeit  unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch, der nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, zu  geschehen? *
> 
> Richtig war:
> *er kann dem Eigenverbrauch zugeführt werden.*



Das Stichwort ist unbeabsichtigt!
Vielleicht geht man in Bayern davon aus,dass der Angler mit etwas Hirn
an die Sache rangeht und seine Methode entsprechend anpasst,b.z.w. 
eben nicht die Möglichkeit nutzt, um mit miesen Methoden an Fisch zu kommen!
Ich finde diese Regelung eigentlich sehr sympatisch,weil es immer passieren kann,das man eben "unbeabsichtlich" einen Fisch verangelt!

Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Nabend nach SN,


			
				Lullischein-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab sie spontan doch mal gemacht und jetzt könnt ihr den ungeprüften und dummen Touri/Lullischein-Angler mal kräftig in der Luft zerreissen. Nicht bestanden, na was für ein Weltuntergang. Ich gehe wohl nie wieder Angeln....:m


Siehste , bestätigt, null Dunst.|supergri Nicht umsonst war bin froh das die Seite bei mir immer abkackt.|kopfkrat
Und da ein Feindbild gebraucht wird - angel mal schön weiter|rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Stichwort ist unbeabsichtigt!
> Vielleicht geht man in Bayern davon aus,dass der Angler mit etwas Hirn
> an die Sache rangeht und seine Methode entsprechend anpasst,b.z.w.
> eben nicht die Möglichkeit nutzt, um mit miesen Methoden an Fisch zu kommen!
> ...


 
Einerseits gut, wenn wirklich unbeabsichtigt. Leider lese und höre ich hier im Board immer wieder von Leute die versuchen Verbote (z.B. in der Zanderschonzeit mit Gummifische auf Barsche oder Hechte zu jiggen, rein zufällig an bekannte Zanderstellen) zu umgehen. Da sind dann auch solche Fänge leider nicht so ganz unbeabsichtigt.

In NRW muß der Fisch wieder in Wasser zurück.


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



> Siehste , bestätigt, null Dunst.|supergri Nicht umsonst war bin froh das die Seite bei mir immer abkackt.|kopfkrat
> Und da ein Feindbild gebraucht wird - angel mal schön weiter|rolleyes


Na klar werde ich weiterhin Angeln gehen. Vielleicht drehe ich mich eines Tages ja um und dann stehen dort hunderte geprüfte Angler hinter mir, die sich zu einer Protestdemo zusammen gefunden haben, mit Schildern auf denen steht *LULLIANGLER WEG VON DER ANGEL*....:m


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Einerseits gut, wenn wirklich unbeabsichtigt. Leider lese und höre ich hier im Board immer wieder von Leute die versuchen Verbote (z.B. in der Zanderschonzeit mit Gummifische auf Barsche oder Hechte zu jiggen, rein zufällig an bekannte Zanderstellen) zu umgehen. Da sind dann auch solche Fänge leider nicht so ganz unbeabsichtigt.
> 
> In NRW muß der Fisch wieder in Wasser zurück.





verstehe ich nicht: gummiverbot ist gummiverbot. glaube kaum, dass dann gummieren auf barsche erlaubt sein soll. heißt also VERBOT. glaub doch nicht, dass du jemandem, der sowas umgeht, mit anderen verordnungen beizukommen wäre. da freu ich mich auf den kontrolletti.
 fisch wieder ins wasser  zurück? ich hab eher "abschlagen und vergraben" im kopf.


----------



## Colophonius (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Voller Stolz kann ich von mir behaupten, dass ich durch mein schier unendliches Wissen nun zum Fang von Fischen berechtigt wäre  

Jetzt im ernst:
Einen Teil der Fragen habe ich geraten (woher soll ich denn wissen, wie lange ich in Bayern einen Teich pachten darf?!) und einen Teil per "Ausschlussverfahren" beantwortet.

Nebenbei fielen noch die eigenartigen Fragen (was ist ein Spinnköder? -> ob die wohl einen "Spinner" damit gemeint haben?) oder die schönen Formulierungen (am optimalsten) auf.

Fazit:
Ich weiß, was am Gewässerrand wächst und wie der Fischadler, der nicht dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, jagt, einen Knoten in meine 0,50er Mono mit 2/0er Drilling zum Hechtfischen binden, damit diese auch hält, kann ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht: gummiverbot ist gummiverbot. glaube kaum, dass dann gummieren auf barsche erlaubt sein soll.
> fisch wieder ins wasser zurück? ich hab eher "abschlagen und vergraben" im kopf.


 
Bei meinem letzten Verein stand in der Satzung "Ins Wasser zurück"

Wo bzw. wann ist den in NRW (z.B. am Rhein) Gummiverbot??


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...
> Wo bzw. wann ist den in NRW (z.B. am Rhein) Gummiverbot??



ja, weiß ich auch nicht. du schreibst doch davon



u-see fischer schrieb:


> eider lese und höre ich hier im Board immer wieder von  Leute die versuchen *Verbote *(z.B. in der Zanderschonzeit* mit Gummifische  auf Barsche *oder Hechte zu jiggen, rein zufällig an bekannte  Zanderstellen) zu umgehen.


----------



## I C Wiener (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Looser :m:m




Nur Loser schreiben "Loser" mit zwei "o".

|znaika:


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, weiß ich auch nicht. du schreibst doch davon


 
Wo habe ich etwas von Gummifischverbot geschrieben.

Habe geschrieben, das Leute versuchen Verbote zu umgehen. Als Bespiel habe ich aufgeführt mit Zanderausrüstung und -technik auf Barsche und Hechte zu angeln und nebenbei "Ungewollt" Zander fangen.

Ev. wollten die Leute von PB auch nur Hechte an der Siegmündung fangen.


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wo habe ich etwas von Gummifischverbot geschrieben.
> 
> Habe geschrieben, das Leute versuchen Verbote zu umgehen. ...





			
				u-see fischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Verbote (z.B. in der Zanderschonzeit mit Gummifische auf Barsche oder Hechte zu jiggen...



das ist für mich ein gummifischverbot, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist für mich ein gummifischverbot, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt.


 
Jose, Du kommst aus NRW, Du weißt das es in NRW kein Gummifischverbot gibt.

Hoffe das einige Leser meine Einwände, die mit gewisser Argumentation das entnehmen geschützer Fische ermöglichen, verstehen.

Habe leider nicht germanistik studiert und bin hier raus.


----------



## acidbrain (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

51 von 60, manche Antworten schon sehr fragwürdig... |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



> Jose, Du kommst aus NRW, Du weißt das es in NRW kein Gummifischverbot gibt.
> 
> Hoffe das einige Leser meine Einwände, die mit gewisser Argumentation das entnehmen geschützer Fische ermöglichen, verstehen.
> 
> Habe leider nicht germanistik studiert und bin hier raus.



Da müsst ihr in euerem Landesfischereigesetz nachschauen, und ggf. den dazugehörigen Verordnungen. Ich weiß nicht wie es in NRW ist, aber meistens ist das nicht sehr klar geregelt. 

Solche Punkte sind dann meistens "Auslegungssache" bzw. Einzelfallentscheidungen.

Wenn jemand mit einem 21cm Gufi auf Barsch angelt, ist das eher unglaubwürdig. Wenn es ein 5cm Gummifisch ist stehen die Chancen für den Angler besser. 

Man kann dann wieder so argumentieren, dass der Angler alle zumutbaren Vorkehrungen treffen muss um den Fang von in der Schonzeit befindlichen Arten zu vermeiden.

Oder man kann generell über den Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit argumentieren.

Das ist insgesamt eine sehr schwierige Diskussion... die durch die regional unterschiedlichen Gesetze noch schwieriger wird.


----------



## andyblub (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

51/60, dabei habe ich wirklich fast immer geraten. Sicher war ich mir so gut wie nie


----------



## Fr33 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

53/60 .... ist doch ok^^ .. vieles ist aber sowas von logisch.. das schaffen auch Nichtangler ^^


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



mlkzander schrieb:


> 46/60
> 
> obwohl das mit der prüfung in nds von vor 30 jahren nicht viel gemeinsam hat.........




57 von 60 richtig
Viele Fragen waren schon vor 30 Jahren ähnlich in BW. Allerdings gut, dass immer nur eine richtig ist. Vereinfacht die Sache und macht Rateglück wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Eichelfritte (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Sie haben  45/60  			richtige Antworten erzielt. 
			Ihr  Ergebnis:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden.


Sicher gefühlt hab ich mich bei der beantwortung aber nicht. Aber so ziehmlich alle Fragen kamen in meiner NRW Prüfung gar nicht oder anders gestellt vor.


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*

Mit 50/60 bestanden ,aber das ganze ist für Nichtbayern doch etwas putzig


----------



## widerhaken (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie gut seid ihr noch? Übungsprüfung ;-))*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist für mich ein gummifischverbot, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt.




in nrw gibt es kein gummifischverbot auch kein zeitlich begrenztes sowas gibts es z.B in rlp wo eine komplette raubfischschonzeit herrscht !#6


----------

